# Fin Rot?



## VJventrella (Feb 16, 2007)

When I picked up my elong at Big als I noticed that he had a few little marks on his tail fin. The small 10 gallon tank he was in was divided. So when I noticed these marks I thought maybe his tail was nipped at through one of the holes in the divider. Considering there was baby reds on the other side. Now that hes in his new tank it looks like its getting worse. What went from a small white mark, is now a tiny hole through his fin. I just did a water change, so im not sure if I should just wait it out, or start on meds. I snapped a few pics, sorry about the quality but its impossible to get that fish to stay still! lol. If these are to hard to see just let me know and I will try to take better pics. Thanks.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

He doesn't look too bad to me, based on those pics. Since you did a water change, keep an eye on it to see if it worsens.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Give it a week and see if it gets worse or improves, if it gets worse than a mela/pimafix combo treatment at half dose for a week should take care of it.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

X2


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

X2


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Doesn't look that bad. I would just add some salt and raise the temp a little bit with frequent water changes. If salt and fresh water doesn't heal it up after a week, then I would try some meds.


----------

